# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Colza

## eldelassetas

Hace unos pocos años apareció un nuevo cultivo en la campiña de Guadalajara, y nos dejó impresionados por su color amarillo, es la colza, tristemente famosa. El pueblo que hay en la ladera de el pico del centro derecha es Hita, famoso por su Arcipreste.

----------


## Luján

Bonita estampa.

La colza es tristemente famosa, pero no por su culpa. El problema fue que se adulteró su aceite con otros compuestos.

Hoy en día parece ser que se utiliza para hacer biodiesel y lubricantes para motores pesados.

----------


## ben-amar

Preciosa imagen; poco a poco ira desapareciendo esa fama, cada vez mas se va extendiendo su uso.

----------

